# ظهور  اكثر من شمس فى السماء



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

ظاهرة غريبة ظهور أكثر من شمس فى السماء 
لقد تم رصد شمسين وثلاثة فى سماء الصين عام 2011
وفى مناطق اخرى 






[YOUTUBE] 
Md0TZwY
[/YOUTUBE]
المصدر  الحق والضلال​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

غريبة اوي
شكرا الك وللخبر يا جون
ربي يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2011)

اكيد ليها تفسير علمى انا كنت قريت انى السما هتبقى بقمرين بس بتلات شموس دى غريبة طاب والنور هناك ازاى لما شمس واحدة بتنور خالص امال تلاتة


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2011)

من علامات نهاية الايام
ميرسي جون للخبر


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2011)

> *لوقا 25:21-28 «وَتَكُونُ عَلاَمَاتٌ فِي  الشَّمْسِ وَالْقَمَرِ وَالنُّجُومِ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ كَرْبُ أُمَمٍ  بحَيْرَةٍ. اَلْبَحْرُ وَالأَمْوَاجُ تَضِجُّ، 26 وَالنَّاسُ يُغْشَى  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ وَانْتِظَارِ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَى الْمَسْكُونَةِ،  لأَنَّ قُوَّاتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.27 وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ  ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.28  وَمَتَى ابْتَدَأَتْ هذِهِ تَكُونُ، فَانْتَصِبُوا وَارْفَعُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ  لأَنَّ نَجَاتَكُمْ تَقْتَرِبُ».*



اقتباس من نفس الموقع


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> غريبة اوي
> شكرا الك وللخبر يا جون
> ربي يباركك


_*نورت يا جوجو *_
_*مرسى لمرورك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اكيد ليها تفسير علمى انا كنت قريت انى السما هتبقى بقمرين بس بتلات شموس دى غريبة طاب والنور هناك ازاى لما شمس واحدة بتنور خالص امال تلاتة


_* لا يا مرنا  كان فى خبر قبل كدا بردو  بيقول ان الارض هيظهر فيها اكتر من شمس  *_
_*ودا بسبب  انفجر نجم فى مجرة تانيه *_
_*مش عارف الموضوع دا هنا ولا لا *_
_*نورتى يا مرنون*_​


----------

